
Quantum mechanics technique allows for pushing past 'Rayleigh's curse' - endswapper
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-quantum-mechanics-technique-rayleigh-curse.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://journals.aps.org/prx/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevX.6.0310...](http://journals.aps.org/prx/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevX.6.031033)

